# Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!!



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

Is someone running those? if so, what have to say about them!!
http://www.pzeronero.com/en_PZ/homepage.jhtml 
cheer










[Modified by GR8CAR, 4:52 PM 5-28-2002]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (GR8CAR)*

Ill have a set on my car on friday ill post feedback then

Sacha
800-489-5353 ext 207


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ill have a set on my car on friday ill post feedback then

Sacha[HR][/HR]​.... Seven months later ....... what is the verdict? Thanks


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (GR8CAR)*

*pyce*, wow man you are a digger. You the man that won't let it die, kuewl.
I'm not Sasha, but I drove these last summer. 
Absolutely the best tire that Pirelli has ever made. Compare it to any of the big dogs in max performance. Comparing this to prevoius Pirelli's-the Nero is much quieter and pretty decent in the wet as well, they also wear better. There is no reason not to choose this tire, IMO.
I don't know why several of the tires that we have tested have not made their way online. 

European Car Magazine had a few comments


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! ([email protected])*

Yes, Eric, I am a digger, because I found it very strange when I did search, few pages came out with S-03 info, but for Zero Nero, only two posts. I know a lot of people are S-03 beleivers, but I also know that Pirelli is not smaler player than Bridgestone or Michelin, specially in Europe. As we are getting the same tires here as there, I was wondering why really nobody wants these? I never tried the Neros, but I just beleive in Pirelli and I am almost sure they will not come out with bad product. Now, you or Sasha are one of the very few people who can tell honestly the differences in comparison as you guys tried thoese back to back. I asked few times, but no answer, so I decided to digg







After all, I really want to get these as I would like to find out myself what will these tires deliver. Of course, it is hard to choose them and not to get S-03 because everybody (almost everybody) says they are the tire to have if I want to experience max performance tires ......... but I just wonder where would you put the Neros compare to the S-03. My decision is not a matter of price, it is in getting something that will give the max available on the market, as I want to see what my car would be like at least once, even if people say once you go max perf. tires, you never look back...... Thanks for the liniks too.


----------



## mityVR6 (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (pyce)*

Eric,
Can you offer a comparison of the Nero to the S-03 and/or AVS Sport? I will be ordering Borbet Type Es in 17x8 for my Mk4 Jetta soon and would like to run a 235-40-17 tire. Right now, the AVS Sport seems to have great potential but gets a *lot* of mixed reviews... some say the noise isn't an issue while others say they get "rediculously loud" after just a few thousand miles. Are they really that inconsistent? Of course the S-03 is, by now, legendary and unless someone convinces me otherwise I will probably choose them.
Also, do you have any comments on the use of a 235-40-17 on a 17x8 for a lowered Jetta?
-Adam


----------



## drivrswntd (Dec 8, 1999)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (pyce)*

i've had a set of nero's since september and nothing but great results from them. good tire wear, they are quiet, awesome wet weather and just a great all around tire. they handle amazingly and i would get them again in a heart beat.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (drivrswntd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i've had a set of nero's since september and nothing but great results from them. good tire wear, they are quiet, awesome wet weather and just a great all around tire. they handle amazingly and i would get them again in a heart beat.[HR][/HR]​What other tire did you have on that car before? thanks...


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! ([email protected])*

eric or sasha... I'm wondering how heavy is the Nero tire? I know that Falken and Kumho are heavy tires.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (GR8CAR)*

http://www.europeancarweb.com/tech/0207ec_nero/


----------



## ThreeSixT (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! ([email protected]edgeracing.com)*

Sacha, any word on how the Nero's turned out?


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (SmokeGolfG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmokeGolfG60T* »_I'm wondering how heavy is the Nero tire? 








me too, say in 205/40-17 ?
and are these available in Canada ?


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (sdriver)*

why can't Eric answer that? Even he's the tires expert.


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (SmokeGolfG60T)*

Maybe he's on holiday. Although I've noticed when he doesn't know the answer he does not speak. The weight specs are not on the Pirelli web site, but I suspect they are in the brochures and spec sheets that the dealers have.


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (sdriver)*

bump... it's either these or the Eagle F1 GS-D3 ... Arrrrrgh I can't decide


----------



## SmokeGolfG60T (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (sdriver)*

dang...you're looking what im looking, dude...
I believe it's very safe to go for the F1 since I've seen plenty of reports about it. Look at the thread patterns, they seem to grip on asphalt very well.


----------



## JettaVR6power (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (GR8CAR)*

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...relli
This review may help you out. 
Tires tested:
Pirelli PZero Nero Max Performance P225/45R17
Bridgestone Potenza S-03 Pole Position w/UNI-T AQ II Max Performance P225/45R17
Michelin Pilot Sport Max Performance P225/45R17


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (JettaVR6power)*

Yep, read that. Greedy for more info


----------



## XlockjawX (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (sdriver)*

i am thinking about these tires and now that it is about a year later, how are the tires holding up?


----------



## Gus Polinski (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (XlockjawX)*

I just ordered a set of these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Pirelli Pzero Nero´s!! (Hawkmoon)*

Vehicle: 1990 Volkswagen Corrado 
Location: Redwood City, CA
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 600 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 8.43 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-12-07

The PZero Neros replace the P7000 summer tires Ive been using (Ive been through 3 sets of P7000s) and so far these tires are quieter and offer more ride comfort. The tires perform GREAT in the rain but the steering response isnt as quick as with the P7000s, also, the Neros have a tendency to tramline (follow the grooves in the road) which was startling at first, but now its getting annoying. Speeds above 45mph is when you can feel the tires do this; doesnt offer much piece of mind that a tire designed to be stable and reliable at speeds over 139mph has this annoying "feature" at speeds over 45mph. 

Vehicle: 1997 Volkswagen Golf Cabriolet 
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 8,500 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 7.83 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-08-15

First, I should note that my evaluations are not based on a long history of experience. I also added suspension components at the same time I changed the tires, so comparison to the old tires is not valid. Next replacement should provide better data. The pirrellis handle great with little/no cornering noise. The treadwear is quick, so regular rotation is a must for long life. I did/have not experience(d) flat spotting as some previous reviews have indicated. No wet traction conditions to comment. 

Vehicle: 2000 Volkswagen GTi GLS 1.8T 
Location: Houston, Te
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 200 Driving Condition: Mostly City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 9.38 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-07-24

Just recently swapped Kumho MX for PZero Nero. There is a big difrence. MX felt greasy during high speed cornering. PZero Nero feel stuck and locked in. 

Vehicle: 2001 Volkswagen Golf GLS 1.8T 
Location: staten island, ny
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 4,000 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 8.71 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-07-24

I have 4K miles on these tires and so far im completely satisfied w/their performance. they have tenacious grip, particularly at launch as well as during hard cornering. with a good rear sway bar youll find yourself taking on/off ramps at highway speeds without a thought. they are very difficult to spin or squeal ever when you try. being my 1st MAX performace tire i was expecting a somewhat harsh/loud ride but these tires are very comfortable and i cant notice any more noise/droning than from the stock michelins. too early to comment on wear, past pirellis achilles heel, but from my experience so far id highly recommend these. 

Vehicle: 1996 Volkswagen Golf GTi VR6 
Location: Des Plaines, il
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 2,000 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 4.57 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-07-03

"I originally wanted to purchase to Goodyear F1 GS-D3 in my tire size but the sales rep had no idea when they would be available. He immediately offered this as an optional tire - Pirelli PZero Nero. Now I know I should have waited for the Goodyear’s... My car has modified suspension, engine and brakes and these tires do not allow me to perform to the cars true capability. My car is balanced and tuned properly. A couple years ago I had the Pirelli P7000 SS tires and I disliked those also. These new tires break away way too easily whether your accelerating from a stoplight or going around turns. The other day we had heavy rain and light rain, the wheel spin was even worst, unacceptable. The car in the rain had the same unsure floating feeling while driving normally on the rainy roads. And when it came to the cornering ability for get it. It may as well been snow on the roads because there was no trust in the tires holding capability at all. I will not go into all the specifics because I could write pages worth of info. Sum it up; I definitely would not purchase these tires for any car I own ever again. I am very upset I was offered this as a alternative tire for my cars summer tire choice because they are horrible tires..." 

Vehicle: 2000 Volkswagen Passat GLX 
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 1,100 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 8.83 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-06-21

I drive my Passat pretty hard and was always looking for the one thing that would turn it from the family sedan into a car that was comfortable taking corners at higher speeds with greater response overall. The Nero has definately done that for me. I was thinking that I would need a suspension tuning along with rims and tires, however, I put a set of BBS 17 inch rims and the Neros on and its transformed the car completely. My only concern is on grooved freeways where there is some wobble side to side. I have PZero Rossos on my BMW 330i and it does the same thing so Im not too concerned. Overall, I would recommend these tires to anyone looking for a safe, responsive, aggressive tire to replace anything OE if your car can handle the aggressive upgrade. Love these things. 

Vehicle: 1999 Volkswagen GTI GLX New 
Location: Eden Prairie, MN
Driving Style: Spirited
Miles driven on tires: 2,500 Driving Condition: Combined Highway/City
Reviewer's Overall Ratings: 9.14 out of 10 
Review Submitted 2003-06-04

These are great tires! Quiet, sticky in wet and dry. Ive yet to get them to squeal on any corner at any speed. Rather mundane looking, but reminiscent of F1 rain tires. Tire wear is not an issue yet, but there are only 2500 miles on them. The only complaint was some fairly severe tramlining on a stretch of freeway that has brand new concrete that has grooves and ridges troweled in for safety. These were aligned in a fore-aft drection to the road. the car would shift from side to side, but not so much to steer off of the road. Other than that experience, no tramlining at all on normal or uneven pavement.
http://www.tirerack.com/survey...tus=P


-
-


*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @  Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*







_Modified by [email protected] at 8:55 PM 3-25-2004_


----------

